# 10% offer from Code Clean and Enduroshield



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Code cleans annoucement -

To celebrate our warm welcome to the forum we are pleased to offer all DW members, their family and friends a 10% discount on all of our products. Once used you will want to use again.

When ordering please quote the code: DW6121X

See our website: www.codeclean.co.uk for the full range.

Bob and Reg at CödeClean

-------------------------------
We are pleased to announce that we have been awarded the EnduroShield franchise for the South East of England.

This is a truly great auto glass treatment product that REPELS RAIN, SNOW, ICE & ROAD GRIME and it lasts up to 12 months.

EnduroShield® uses state-of-the-art nanotechnology to transform automotive glass into a high performance, ultra-long lasting rain repellent surface. This non-stick invisible coating turns the rainwater into beads, which are easily swept away, ensuring clearer vision in wet weather driving.

This is a superb addition to a great range of products.

See the full details about the product and the company at www.enduroshield.co.uk

You can contact us as usual at www.codeclean.co.uk

Bob and Reg at CödeClean


----------



## Codeclean (May 16, 2013)

*CödeClean's Summer Newsletter*

We have just published our first Newsletter which can be viewed on our website. It is our first issue and only a brief 2 pager. If anyone would like to give us ideas for what you would like to see in it let us know.

Newsletter can be found here: https://www.codeclean.co.uk/downloads

Bob and Reg at CödeClean


----------

